# looking for anti aging and firming cream



## sugacole9 (Oct 3, 2007)

_which one do you suggest?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## ElaineBee (Dec 31, 2015)

I suggest you to use Ageless Derma Age-Defying Neck Lift and Firm Cream.


----------



## davidwell01 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi i Suggest You "*Kahina Night Cream*" Two of nature's most potent anti-aging ingredients — argan oil and red  wine grapes — combine in this rich, restorative moisturizer. With  clinically proven concentrations of resveratrol and polyphenols derived  from vitis vinifera (red wine grapes), Kahina Night Cream addresses all  signs of aging:


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 20, 2016)

Mine is not described as an anti-aging product. My skin is in its 70th year and I started using Monsia Skincare in December 2014. I have found it to be good for my skin. I have also noticed that the hyaluronic acid in the toner and the day & night moisturizers has lightened my age spot by half. Skin feels really smooth and firm. A few months ago I started to apply a few drops of Vit E oil targetting my neck and around my eyes & forehead because I had read that Vit E oil holds in the moisture. I know that in the mornings my face still feels "elastic" and it is not dry at all. I put some Vit E oil on a Q-tip & rub it gently on my lashes and eyebrows to try & thicken them, eyebrows show new hair but nothing happening on eyelashes. I am also using the Vit E oil on the backs of my hands to try & smooth/tighten them, only started recently but thought it worthwhile because hands show age as well don't they?


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 21, 2016)

Best anti aging cream is *L’Oreal Revitalift Night Cream*. You will feel the difference in just 4 weeks.


----------

